

Presenting Anything as Stastically Significant - aaronjg
http://people.psych.cornell.edu/~jec7/pcd%20pubs/simmonsetal11.pdf

======
kylemaxwell
Worthwhile topic, but the misspelling in the title is a little off-putting. :(

